# S3 transplant to Golf Mk1...



## [email protected] (Feb 25, 2014)

Hi guys,

I have been sent a link to a guy who was doing the same project which I am going to start soon, but was wondering if anyone knows whether this guy is still building or whats the go with it???

Cheers guys

Only The Good Die Young 45


----------



## brian1978 (Jul 10, 2013)

[email protected] said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> I have been sent a link to a guy who was doing the same project which I am going to start soon, but was wondering if anyone knows whether this guy is still building or whats the go with it???
> 
> ...


You know you are on a TT forum right?


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 25, 2014)

Yes, the build thread is on this forum...

Only The Good Die Young 45


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 25, 2014)

Picking up the S3 tomorrow from Sydney, can't wait to get my hands dirty and get things started... Its going to be a great experience.

Feel like a kid at christmas time...

Only The Good Die Young 45


----------



## roddy (Dec 25, 2008)

well I hope you are a bit of a bad ass or you will never get this job finished !!


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 25, 2014)

Hells yeah... But I am gonna do everything once and make sure its done right the first time.

Only The Good Die Young 45


----------



## roddy (Dec 25, 2008)

regarding the guy who was doing it on here,, he has not posted for I think a year now and we have no news of him,, it is an enormous task that you are taking on,,,good luck. although this is indeed a TT forum there are people on here with enormous knowledge of all VAG cars and are always willing to help


----------



## Pricey81 (Feb 28, 2014)

Good luck, that will be one hell of a weapon!!


----------



## warrenstuart (Mar 3, 2010)

I'm sure this was done in a Performance VW magazine article i read whilst on holiday last summer, or if not it was something very similar??
I can't be certain and the mag is now part of a landfill site somewhere in Turkey! May jog someone elses memory though :?

Warren.


----------



## Pricey81 (Feb 28, 2014)

Google Andy Waite's Mk1, which has a similar engine conversion.

I believe there are a couple of R32 conversions floating about as well.


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 25, 2014)

Here is a couple of pics from this morning working on the Mk1...






































And some dodgy wiring:

















Only The Good Die Young 45


----------



## red3.2 (Jun 30, 2008)

Try here..http://vwgolfmk1.org.uk/?name=Forums a wealth of information


----------

